# Formal complaint against member "Rob"



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In regard to posts made to a thread (link) originated by me, I am filiing a complaint against member "Rob" for inappropriate postings on 4/28/02, leading to the diversion of the original thread topic, disruption of the thread, and resulting in the thread being moved to another forum.

1. made five posts in succession, on a completely unrelated topic.
2. made one single post of inordinate length, the equivalent of approximately four or five screen 'pages'. 
3. posted, without permission, the full text of a copyrighted article taken from an internet publication ("Copyright 1998-2002 World Socialist Web Site"). 
4. made four posts with only links, with no descriptive text or contextual reference.

Nick


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have cleaned up the thread by removing the copyrighted material and combining all of the links into one post. You are welcomed to continue the discussion.

We will keep an eye on Rob and thank you for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

A suggestiona nd nothing more. In the future let's do this by email not starting threads against one another. But I don't set policy. It is a suggestion.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I agree with Geronimo. And don't use the Gold forum either. You never know who might see it in the future. And the person to whom that last part was mentioned - you know exactly who you are.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, theoretically this should have been done in private but I wanted to make this public to show how we handle these sorts of complaints with first hand access to the original messages.

Actually Nick wrote his complaint in a very proffesional manner and I didn't see a need to hide anything since there were no heavy flames or language.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Uh... what gold forum?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *Uh... what gold forum? *


See this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2829


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Just my two cents about how to handle it. Nick did not falme---and he would not. But this may be a dangerous path to go down. Just my thought.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

You are right Geronimo. Not all complaints are handled in this manner. Just want to make sure everyone knows where they stand when this sort of thing happens.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I agree with Geronimo and Chris that, in general, member complaints should be handled privately. 

I appreciate the way Chris handled the issue. Now let's all have a beer and, hey, wouldja pass the pretzels?! 

Nick :smoker:

Nick


----------

